# Del Harris on Yi (encouraging)



## Skylaars (Apr 2, 2003)

http://wssp.radiotown.com/audio/misc/del harris with GNC.mp3



summary courtesy of paulpressy25 @realgm.com



> a) Del discovered him in China years ago....brought him on the team and later made him a starter out of obscurity.
> 
> b) Said he's a solid 6-11" with a 36 inch "jump-reach". Asked about who he reminds him of as a player and he said Dirk. Except he said that he doesn't have Dirk's outside shooting range.....but has a perfect form jumper out to 17-feet.
> 
> ...


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Skylaars said:


> http://www.jsonline.com/story/index.aspx?id=626199
> 
> 
> summary courtesy of paulpressy25 @realgm.com


I like the bit where Michael Hunt mentions Senator Kohl walking down to the Chinese embassy on Wisconsin avenue in DC.


----------



## Skylaars (Apr 2, 2003)

narek said:


> I like the bit where Michael Hunt mentions Senator Kohl walking down to the Chinese embassy on Wisconsin avenue in DC.



woops i put the wrong link up there

should be http://wssp.radiotown.com/audio/misc/del harris with GNC.mp3


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

Don't worry the corporate media will continue to say that the Chinese Government is behind all this. I've always said that it's the CBA (Guondong Tigers), Nike and Fegan behind this. The Chinese government, ,like all other governments, have more important things to worry about.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

LeroyJames said:


> Don't worry the corporate media will continue to say that the Chinese Government is behind all this. I've always said that it's the CBA (Guondong Tigers), Nike and Fegan behind this. The Chinese government, ,like all other governments, have more important things to worry about.


You underestimate the fundamental intrusiveness of communist china.


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

cadarn said:


> You underestimate the fundamental intrusiveness of communist china.


And you believe everything the corporate media tells you


----------

